# Coping With A Breakup Or Divorce



## Archived_Member16 (May 16, 2011)

May 16, 2011

*Coping with a Breakup or Divorce
Moving on after a relationship ends*
In This Article:

- Healing after a divorce or breakup 
- Allow yourself to grieve 
- Reach out to others 
- Take care of yourself 
- Learning important lessons 
- Related links 

*
Link: *http://www.helpguide.org/mental/cop...p.htm?sms_ss=hotmail&at_xt=4dc2a4df1fbe26cb,0


----------

